# Cocoa powder recommendation



## Lisa110 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all 

Can anyone recommend a really good non dutched cocoa powder, that you can get at the local supermarket, that's really good in chocolate cakes? I have an incredible chocolate cake recipe, and since it's for a birthday, and I don't have time to go searching for or ordering Valrhona, Callebaut etc..is there any one powder in particular that you have used or currently use, that produces a smooth, perfect balance of chocolate flavor? As of this moment, I was just going to use Hershey's, as it seems to work pretty well, but I'm looking for the 'WOW' factor..


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 4, 2006)

I live in a very  rural area and usually mail order my food goodies.  Penzey's spices and King Arthur's, the Baker's Catalogue both carry an excellent natural cocoa.  They are so much better than hersey's it isn't funny.


----------



## Lisa110 (Apr 4, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I live in a very rural area and usually mail order my food goodies. Penzey's spices and King Arthur's, the Baker's Catalogue both carry an excellent natural cocoa. They are so much better than hersey's it isn't funny.


 
Thanks for replying   I too order from both, but the problem is, It won't get here on time since the cake is due on April 7th, hence why I inquired about any cocoa powders sold in the supermarket, being better than Hershey's.  For now, I suppose Hershey's is about the best.


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2006)

Does it have to be nonDutched? Just wondering why? 

Can you get Fry's cocoa there? I don't even know if it is sold in the US, but it is my favorite. Very rich and dark.


----------



## Lisa110 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, Alix, only because the cake also takes about 4 ounces of melted dark chocolate, and people who have used non dutched, hoping for the ultimate chocolate taste, found it to be too way 'chocolatey' and rich.  I myself like to use non dutched in chocolate cake recipes, but since it has all that chocolate in it already, decided to keep it on 'medium-high' LOL.

Lastly, I don't recall seeing Fry's around here, but I'll look.  The only positive thing about Hershey's (besides being something we all grew up with) is that it actually came in first place in a Cook's Illustrated tasting, when it came to brownies.  I'm hoping, if all else fails, that will translate into cake too!


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope it works for you. I have heard that the Hershey's products we get in Canada are not as good as the ones you get in the US, so I hope that is true about their cocoa. I really disliked it when I bought some a while ago. 

Let us know how the recipe turns out. Have you got one you are trying? If not, I know a super easy fabulous one that is very rich and moist. 

Here's a picture of the cocoa I use.


----------



## Lisa110 (Apr 4, 2006)

I just found a can of Ghiradelli unsweetened cocoa powder that came in an Xmas basket last Dec.  I had forgotten all about it.  Has anyone ever tried this?  If so, does it compare to the fancier brands (Callebaut, which is my fav, etc), or is it at least better than Hershey's?  Do you think a mix of both would be a good idea?


----------



## Lisa110 (Apr 4, 2006)

Alix, the recipe I am using is here...

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/101275

I have never made it, but from the looks of it, the chocolate-moist factor is outstanding.  Then again, I'd be happy to see your recipe too!  I am not using the chocolate ganache on the cake, because it's a birthday cake, and they requested some kind of buttercream.  I suggested a vanilla Italian or swiss meringue buttercream, since many said the chocolate ganache, or any chocolate frosting, was too overpowering for this cake, unless you're a TRUE heavy duty chocoholic!  I wanted everyone at the party to enjoy this cake, so a cake with chocolate and vanilla, should suit most!


----------

